# Possible for light to rob power?



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

I hooked up a new headlight that was out on my CSX 890 and I swear it has lost power ever since! I have a TECH4 MRC200 transformer so it shouldn't be that. 
Is this possible enough to notice?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Could be power drops in the wiring/track and not the power at the transformer.


----------



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hmm. How do I find this out? It seemed better before I put the bulb in though. Is that really possible?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Anything's possible.


----------



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

By coincidence I added (or switched) two cars and the two happened to roll like crap. I switched trucks and wheels and have a big improvement. Amazing how just two cars that roll good, but not great can make such an effect on the loco in this scale!
Is it necessary to oil where the wheels meet the trucks?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Anything that increases the load on the motor obviously has an effect. The specific locomotive characteristics also have a major impact on performance with various loads. Without actually seeing it, or knowing every detail of the pieces involved, we can only speak in generalities.


----------

